# Sprague, Nebraska; mom and kittens need foster or adoptive home



## marta (Jul 24, 2008)

Mom and four kittens need foster or adoptive home.
A stray gave birth some days ago at a familys garage in Sprague, Nebraska. Please contact me if you can provide foster care or adopt any of them. It'd be after the kittens are weaned and have a vet checkup, mom will be adopted out after she's spayed.
I do rescue from my home in Fairbury, Nebraska and this person contacted me. She had originally 5 kits but took one away, now she's feeding four.
If you live in SE Nebraska please consider this little family, mom's friendly and gorgeous but the people can't keep them..thank-you very much!!


----------

